# Çevirenin/Çevirinin   Tamlama form.



## piozaf

*Seni bir sözü söylemiyorum.   *
_Do not say a word._
Non dirti una parola.  Ok?

*Kızın gence olan sevgisi.*
I don't understand the sentence.
Can you complain me it?

_Are there differences here?_
*Çevirenin bilgisi
Çeviri-n-in   bil-gi-si
Çevirinin bilgisi*


Thanks


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> *Seni bir sözü söylemiyorum.   *
> _Do not say a word._
> Non dirti una parola.  Ok?
> 
> *Kızın gence olan sevgisi.*
> I don't understand the sentence.
> Can you complain me it?
> 
> _Are there differences here?_
> *Çevirenin bilgisi
> Çeviri-n-in   bil-gi-si
> Çevirinin bilgisi*
> 
> 
> Thanks



*Do not say a word - Bir söz bile deme

**Kızın gence olan sevgisi - Her love for the young (boy)

Çevirenin bilgisi - The knowledge** of the translator

**Çevirinin bilgisi - The knowledge of the translation*


----------



## Volcano

*Çeviren-in bilgi-si

Çeviri-n-in bilgi-si*


----------



## funnn

piozaf said:


> *Seni bir sözü söylemiyorum. *this is an imperative sentence so you need to use* "seni"* and the verb should be in imperative form also.  Literally I would translate it as " Tek söz etme." or in common sense "Hiçbir şey söyleme, (ok = tamam mı) "
> _Do not say a word._ Non dirti una parola.  Ok?
> 
> *Kızın gence olan sevgisi.* Girls love for the young man.
> 
> _Are there differences here?_ yes there is a difference
> *Çevirenin bilgisi   *The knowledge of the translator*
> Çeviri-n-in   bil-gi-si
> Çevirinin bilgisi*The knowlegde of the translated document or script


----------



## bioiso

_Seni bir sözü söylemiyorum_
i don't say anything to you


----------



## tulpan

bioiso said:


> _Seni bir sözü söylemiyorum_
> i don't say anything to you


 
Sana bir söz söylemiyorum.
1. I am not saying a word to you. (The intonation is on söz)
2. I am not accusing you (the intonation is on bir)

Sana bir tek söz bile söylemiyorum.
I am not even saying a single word to you.

Sana bir söz vermiyorum.
I am not promising you anything.

Sana bir söz söyl_üyorum._
_1. I am saying  something (a word) to you= Here the intonation is on "sana" and you mean listen to me I am saying something to you._

_2. Also in the sense "I am telling you a secret" but the intonation here is on söz._

_Sözlü= oral exam_
_Sözlük= dictionary_
_Söz vermek= make a promise_
_Sözünü etmek= mention_
_Sözüm ona= if I really trust what she/he says_


----------



## bioiso

tulpan said:


> Sana bir söz söylemiyorum.
> 1. I am not saying a word to you. (The intonation is on söz)
> 2. I am not accusing you (the intonation is on bir)
> 
> Sana bir tek söz bile söylemiyorum.
> I am not even saying a single word to you.
> 
> Sana bir söz vermiyorum.
> I am not promising you anything.
> 
> Sana bir söz söyl_üyorum._
> _1. I am saying  something (a word) to you= Here the intonation is on "sana" and you mean listen to me I am saying something to you._
> 
> _2. Also in the sense "I am telling you a secret" but the intonation here is on söz._
> 
> _Sözlü= oral exam_
> _Sözlük= dictionary_
> _Söz vermek= make a promise_
> _Sözünü etmek= mention_
> _Sözüm ona= if I really trust what she/he says_


----------

